# Abbeville 2013



## cntryboy33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Who all is going to Abbeville in May? i got some young pups im thinkin bout puttin in the bay competition not sure yet....


----------



## oldways (Apr 5, 2013)

what are the dates


----------



## cntryboy33 (Apr 5, 2013)

May 11th


----------



## oldways (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks


----------



## back_woods (Apr 5, 2013)

ill be there


----------



## englishmonster (Apr 6, 2013)

*huh?*

whats going on in Abbyville? if its an opp ta see sum hounds ide love ta know


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Apr 7, 2013)

we will b there....my 9 year old daughter is takin her plott


----------



## catchdogs (Apr 7, 2013)

How big are the hogs i got young dog like to enter bout ten months but if the hogs are under 100 she gona catch out


----------



## oldways (Apr 8, 2013)

I got a young dog to but I think I'm going to leave her home she's a little rough. I heard the hogs are  nice big hogs I don't imagine there under 100lbs. Most hogdogs will nail one under 100lbs If the won't I consider them a cull.


----------



## cntryboy33 (Apr 8, 2013)

theres one down in claxton, ga this weekend also, ill prob put my young dogs in the one this weekend to determine if i want to take them to abbeville or not...my older dogs that ive put in abbeville before always caught so kinda hopin these young dogs wont


----------



## booth7 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be their with another big toothy contest winner on the back of the red yota


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Apr 8, 2013)

last year they had some good boar hog...some had good teeth on them...seen some good pen dogs and woods dogs too....cant wate too see my 9 and 7 year old daughters  woods bay dogs do


----------



## oldways (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck, I like to see those kids working dogs..


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks oldways....i will tell them


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 2, 2013)

Does anybody know if they are gonna have a hog hunt like last year?


----------



## PURVIS (May 2, 2013)

booth7 said:


> I'll be their with another big toothy contest winner on the back of the red yota



u seen it anywhere bout a big boar contest this year?


----------



## mschlapa (May 2, 2013)

Could someone give me some more information on Abbeville? I have two young dogs I hope to get on their first hogs this weekend. I may be interested in attending.


----------



## ByrdDog76 (May 5, 2013)

For those of us guys new to hog hunting, could someone fill me in on what's going on in Abbeyville?


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (May 5, 2013)

they have a wild hog festival every year...food ..game...hog doggin gear...bay contest


----------



## flyfisher1 (May 5, 2013)

ByrdDog76 said:


> For those of us guys new to hog hunting, could someone fill me in on what's going on in Abbeyville?



http://www.hogfestival.com/Participation.html


----------



## Cuhullin (May 8, 2013)

Man, I have to work. That sounds like good times.


----------



## cntryboy33 (May 9, 2013)

give Mr. Wayne a call and he will tell you all u need to know about the baying competition..229-467-2107..its a good event to go to, ive been going to this event and participating in the bay competition every year..anything and everything u can think of that deals with hog hunting(gear,coolars, tracking systems etc.) will be down there....talk to some friends of mine over at Swamp Dawg cut gear and they will get you hooked up on the gear


----------



## oldways (May 9, 2013)

We'll be there


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (May 9, 2013)

some of the crue be there ...we have our lower bama hog doggers shirts on...yall hollr at us like too meet some new ppl and old off here


----------



## sghoghunter (May 10, 2013)

I'll be there for a lil bit


----------

